

Anybody else can't save stories or vote? - scottedwards200

For weeks now I can't save stories or even vote. When I click the arrow it just disappears, with no visible effect.  Is my account suspended or something?
======
scottedwards200
Wow, maybe someone saw my post from HN b/c it is working now! Or maybe getting
a comment on my post gave me a few more karma and that is what did it? (I had
1 before and now have 3).

------
Mordio
I have also this problem. And i tried different browsers and computers.

------
smagch
(´；ω；｀) I have the same problem. I want to save favorite stories.

------
danso
When I click the up-arrow, it disappears and there is no effect until I reload
the page.

But I also wonder if you have to have a certain amount of karma before you can
upvote, and if that was a recent change?

~~~
smagch
I'm worrying about that karma limitation. I've got only one karma being
downvoted.

------
theooiko
save for me here

